# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  1С83: ТиИИБ - очень долго на "Субконто регистров бухгалтерии. Хозрасчетный"

## TrinitronOTV

Привет! Как-нибудь решилась проблема с очень долгим выполнением операции тестирования и исправления информационной базы в части "Субконто регистров бухгалтерии. Хозрасчетный". База БП3.0 файловая, платформа 8.3.10.2667, размер примерно 3,5Гб, выполняется тестирование около 6 часов. Пробовал платформу портейбл версии 8.3.12.1529: разницы не увидел

----------


## TrinitronOTV

Неужели только у меня такая проблема?

----------


## avm3110

> Привет! Как-нибудь решилась проблема с очень долгим выполнением операции тестирования и исправления информационной базы в части "Субконто регистров бухгалтерии. Хозрасчетный". База БП3.0 файловая, платформа 8.3.10.2667, размер примерно 3,5Гб, выполняется тестирование около 6 часов. Пробовал платформу портейбл версии 8.3.12.1529: разницы не увидел


Ключевая фраза - "файловая база". Как вариант проблема с файловой системой (например дефрагментация диска).
попробуйте поднять клиент-сервер и протестировать там. Если будет таже беда - смотреть в сторону размера регистра бухгалтерии (как вариант сальдировать базу). если в клиент-сервер будет все ок, по попробовать провести в тис "сжатие и реструктуризацию базы с реиндексацией). А заодно переместить базу на чистую SSD-шку

----------


## TrinitronOTV

Спасибо, народ признал, что у нас слабый сервер, что действительно так. Надо его модернизировать.
"как вариант сальдировать базу" - мне непонятно, что это значит

----------


## avm3110

> "как вариант сальдировать базу" - мне непонятно, что это значит


Так как как правило в буховской базе 85% ее размера это регистр бухгалтерии (который дико растет из-за не меренных измерений громадного количества аналитик. То очень помогает "сальдирование" или иначе говоря "обрезание старых периодов".
Т.е. заводишь начальное сальдо на начало этого года и переносишь движения этого года. Ну а операцию прошлых лет смотришь в старой базе, которая теперь носит статус "архивная"

----------

TrinitronOTV (07.09.2018)

----------


## TrinitronOTV

А-а-а-а-а, понятно, это свертка базы, спасибо за развернутый ответ

----------

